# Terrified.



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Yet another show has come and gone, and I didn't enter Clyde in ANYTHING.

I am not sure we're ready for OB. That's cool. There's another shot in a few months. But I think we could have done well in Rally. I still did not enter him.

I am horrified at the thought. I've only ever been to a handful of shows, albeit as a steward. I don't feel like I know enough about the process of trialling a dog to enter. I am not sure how to fill out an entry form. I don't want to go by myself. I don't want to make fools out of us.

What can I do to get over this? We do run throughs at my training club, and I'd love to do some show & gos (almost impossible d/t my work schedule). Short of that, what else do you suggest?


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

just get out there and enter - the worst that happens is that your dog makes a horrible fool out of you, and that is GOING to happen to you at some point and when it happens, you will survive, the world will not end, global peace will or will not be affected. its JUST a dog show  ive had my dogs bite me in the ring, run uncontrolled around the ring for a minute or two not coming when called, jump ring gates because he thought it was part of his rally exercise - heck this past weekend my dog refused to out both articles and his glove in utility, his second run was called "total chaos" by the judge. last year he was called "a loose cannon". and then sunday? ANOTHER LEG!!!!! i just remember i do this for fun.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Just doing it.

People at your training club should be able to help you fill out your entry form, and you never know your trainer may be a judge! I had that happen to me with my agility instructor. She pulled me off to the side one day to ask me if I had ever thought about getting into weight pulling with Nubs, and was shocked when I said I was already training for it and that my first UKC pull was that weekend. She just happened to be the judge of that weight pull that weekend! These people you train for with Rally and Agility some of them also do trialing or know someone that may be going to the same trial as you are. The Dog Show world isn't as large as it seems, and everyone knows pretty much everyone. You see the same faces over and over again. I can tell you most of the WP people who are in my area. I'm really REALLY shy and was luck enough to found a few people on my APBT forum that were going out and WPing that weekend, and one of them happened to take me under her wing and help me out. I now have good friends out there that I miss seeing since I've been out of the WP world for a while now. But I know that they are life long friends which is better then anyone locally.

So just put your fears aside and go make a fool of yourself! I know my first time out with Agility Nubs will make an utter fool of me, and guess what? That's what beginner trials are all about. Judges expect you to not be sharp, and expect you to mess up that's why the first few titles are normally easier to get. They EXPECT your dog to not always cue right. Just go out there once, doesn't matter how ready you think your dog is, because honestly our dogs are NEVER as ready as we would like, and just HAVE FUN! Doesn't matter if your the wall flower and don't talk to anyone the whole weekend. Get out there and work your dog and have some fun while doing it. That's an amazing feeling when your dog out does what you even think they could do. I've had that happen a few times and it's amazing.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Yup, Just go do it.  I'm entered in UKC rally and obedience this weekend and I'm not 100% certain on the regs. LOL But I do stuff like that. 

When I was trialing Sam for his CD, he got the zoomies and charged around the ring growling to himself rather than heel fast with me off leash. It was pretty freakin' hysterical and I yelled out "OMG, it's the zoomies." The judge was laughing, the crowd was laughing and I was laughing. To me, the worst thing that can possibly happen is your dog takes a dump in the ring. 

Don't fear showing...it's all good.  And, rally novice is an excellent place to start. 

This is an after thought. Can you do any show and gos or matches to see how you guys are?? Does your trainer have any input on how ready you are??


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

One thing is people usually don't pay that much attention or even remember how you do. Not that they don't care, but usually they are too wrapped up in getting their own dog ready etc. Newbies are not expected to know everything or not make mistakes etc. Try to team up with another club member or someone from your classes, or ask your trainer what trials/shows they are going too and ask if you can tag along or meet them there.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty much the only way to get over the fear is to just do it. Prepare as well as you can, be sure to read the rules and enter. Do your best, but look at it as a learning experience. Everyone was new once upon a time, and no matter what happens, you still get to take home the "best dog."


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

My first show EVER I was in Novice A and before the class the Judge usually talks to the competitors. He/She knows they are all new and wants them to do well and enter the sport. Our judge gave me words I carry with me every time I compete. He said that we all will do our best but to remember, there is a lot of really awful stuff going onin the world. A lot of very important stuff impacting people's lives in a very serious way. This is ONLY A DOG SHOW. Do your best and keep it in PERSPECTIVE. An remember, you are leaving with the BEST DOG in the place, no matter how the dog does in the ring. 

With those words I relaxed, took Atka in the ring and won the class in a run off. It totally took me off guard and I totally had a great experience. In spite of the jerks ring side who hassled me during warm up. In spite of my dog looking around the place like, "Whoa.. Mom.. this is the BIG TIME.. LOOK at all the STUFF.." In spite of my first experience ever. In spite of having gone alone (only to find a bunch of people there who I knew). 

It is a DOG SHOW, not and EXECUTION. You are not there to win prizes or impress the world.. you are there to have some fun and build memories. Some of them may be wonderful memories and maybe even once in a lifetime memories.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

MonicaBH said:


> Yet another show has come and gone, and I didn't enter Clyde in ANYTHING.
> 
> I am not sure we're ready for OB. That's cool. There's another shot in a few months. But I think we could have done well in Rally. I still did not enter him.
> 
> ...


I was gonna jump in with a bunch of knowledge learned in Jurassic era but you have already got great backing/replies from others. JUST DO IT, you may like it.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember my very first trial.

I was soooo nervous, my eyeballs were rattling in their sockets. No kidding. I seriously thought I was going to die. :fear:

... and yet, I survived to tell the tale. :wink: 




got a leg, too :whoo:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Monica I could tell you horror stories of my days in the ring but I don't want you to be more frightened. I will tell you that it is those exact memories that I look back at and laugh. I miss THOSE moments the most. They were the best comedy relief anyone could provide for the other entries.  Think of it as being fun. That is the whole point after all, isn't it? I was never one of those die hard, gotta get the high score kind of folks. I was simply there to have fun, with my dogs. If my dogs were not having fun, I didn't do it. This is why Carsten isn't in the ring in obedience. It wasn't his thing. He is seeming to enjoy it more now that he is older so maybe there is still hope but when he was younger, he had no interest. I could have forced it but it wouldn't have been fun. 

Does Clyde enjoy working with you? If so, enter him and enjoy the experience without worrying about the prize.  I know you can do it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am entering my first rally trial with Tag with the only expectation being that I can see how he reacts in a ring situation, so I know what I need to work on. A Q would be an awesome bonus, but I'm not expecting it my first time out there


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Excellent advice from everyone. One thing I would like to add, is your level of expectations that you put upon yourself. Your first fun matches or trials, really should be about finding out what your strengths and weakness are for both you and your dog. Because we all have them, then you can go home and pat yourself on the back and be very pleased about your strengths and then to work towards your weaknesses


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a great thread, I love the "horror" stories.
Just keep your expectations realistic, and remember that no one is going to care if you mess up a thing or two. Everyone does it, everyone has an off day, and if anyone has a bad thing to say about it they are a jerk.

What are you finding difficult about the entry form? If your club does run throughs of all the exercises and you've watched a few, then you should know trial procedures already. Typically you sign in before the trial starts, you get a number, wait for your turn, and go through the motions you practiced. Other than that you could maybe talk to someone in your club who trials already to get some tips. Personally I read the rulebooks, so I know exactly what is expected and what isn't allowed. You can usually find rulebooks online on the sanctioning body's website.

My last dog embarrassed me a great deal of times. He had a great sense of humor and knew exactly when things counted and when they didn't. The best one was when I handled him in a special unofficial agility game where the handler has to stand in a small box in the middle of the field and direct the dog over the whole course without moving out of the box. My dog and I had practiced this extensively and he was doing very well, until he decided it was time to roll around in a tunnel for five agonizing minutes while everyone laughed. He would poke his head out every few minutes to check if I was still there. He did it again with the next two tunnels. We were DQ'd but everyone died laughing so it was ok.

To me at least, nothing will ever be more embarrassing than the time I went to a national dog show and a woman's GSD had sudden and voluminous explosive diarrhea in the middle of the ring during the trot (a case of the trots while trotting!). If I'm nervous I just think of that. That was horrifying.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I love to hear the horror stories and watch the bloopers on YouTube.

I dunno what my problem is. I'm not very competitive usually, and I realize that walking out a HIT in my first trial is almost impossible.

I'm also beginning to think that Clyde no longer enjoys training. That's a whole different beast I'm going to have to tackle.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LynnI said:


> Excellent advice from everyone. One thing I would like to add, is your level of expectations that you put upon yourself. Your first fun matches or trials, really should be about finding out what your strengths and weakness are for both you and your dog. Because we all have them, then you can go home and pat yourself on the back and be very pleased about your strengths and then to work towards your weaknesses


Tags debut is this Sunday. My expectations for me are to combat nerves, have fun, meet new people. My expectations for my dog is to not stress in the ring. If we make a mistake, big whoop. I don't plan on qualifying, but it would sure be a nice bonus if we did!!  
Oddly enough, when I trialed Auz (the GSD) I had ring nerves for 2 solid weeks BEFORE the actual trial, and during the trial itself I was nervous as heck. So far, I haven't been very nervous about the trial with Tag on Sunday. Tag is dependable and predictable for the most part, so I'm assuming it's because I figure he'll do well and do as he's asked. With Auz, he wasn't very dependable and wasn't predictable (one day he got 1st place, next day he barked at a photographer in the ring and NQ'ed because the whole run was a disaster). I'm hoping that consistent training for 18 months BEFORE a trial is going to work to Tags advantage.



MonicaBH said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice. I love to hear the horror stories and watch the bloopers on YouTube.
> 
> I dunno what my problem is. I'm not very competitive usually, and I realize that walking out a HIT in my first trial is almost impossible.
> 
> *I'm also beginning to think that Clyde no longer enjoys training. That's a whole different beast I'm going to have to tackle.*


 
We (Tag and I) went through a funk last fall where Tag seemed to be going BACKWARDS in training, and I (As a handler) seemed to be getting worse. My brain was fuzzy and I had a hard time getting "into" it. I took a week off. No classes, no training, and just spent time with my dog and enjoyed who he is. After that week or so, I was ready to dive back into it and we did fantastic. It might be something to think about. I hope things get better.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Tags debut is this Sunday. My expectations for me are to combat nerves, have fun, meet new people. My expectations for my dog is to not stress in the ring. If we make a mistake, big whoop. I don't plan on qualifying, but it would sure be a nice bonus if we did!!
> Oddly enough, when I trialed Auz (the GSD) I had ring nerves for 2 solid weeks BEFORE the actual trial, and during the trial itself I was nervous as heck. So far, I haven't been very nervous about the trial with Tag on Sunday. Tag is dependable and predictable for the most part, so I'm assuming it's because I figure he'll do well and do as he's asked. With Auz, he wasn't very dependable and wasn't predictable (one day he got 1st place, next day he barked at a photographer in the ring and NQ'ed because the whole run was a disaster). I'm hoping that consistent training for 18 months BEFORE a trial is going to work to Tags advantage.


Good luck! I shouldn't need to remind you for updates immediately after the trial, right? 





> We (Tag and I) went through a funk last fall where Tag seemed to be going BACKWARDS in training, and I (As a handler) seemed to be getting worse. My brain was fuzzy and I had a hard time getting "into" it. I took a week off. No classes, no training, and just spent time with my dog and enjoyed who he is. After that week or so, I was ready to dive back into it and we did fantastic. It might be something to think about. I hope things get better.


We've taken a couple of weeks off. He's been able to just be a dog and not have to worry about heeling and drive and forging and what have you. I am hoping that works. Clyde is doing exactly what you describe Tag doing... His heel/finish are on my right side facing behind us. His recalls are lazy, as is his heeling. He won't keep his head up and either I can't get him to focus or he loses focus. And of course, I get frustrated with him, which only makes things worse anyway. I hope this 3 week break has done him well. We'll see next Wednesday.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> Good luck! I shouldn't need to remind you for updates immediately after the trial, right?


Not at all! I'll probably write a whole long novel and post it to the forums about our day xD 




MonicaBH said:


> We've taken a couple of weeks off. He's been able to just be a dog and not have to worry about heeling and drive and forging and what have you. I am hoping that works. Clyde is doing exactly what you describe Tag doing... His heel/finish are on my right side facing behind us. His recalls are lazy, as is his heeling. He won't keep his head up and either I can't get him to focus or he loses focus. And of course, I get frustrated with him, which only makes things worse anyway. I hope this 3 week break has done him well. We'll see next Wednesday.


That sounds like what Tag was doing. He would do it, but instead of "see mom? See?? I'm heeling nice!! Isn't that neat? Check out this front! Isn't that neat?! WATCH MY FINISH!! *boing into the air and finish* Wasn't that cool!? Is teacher watching??? Hey, hey teacher! Did you see me? Watch this!", he was like "fine. Heel. Woo. Finish. Whateva. Heel again? Geez, get creative....". A break really did help, and it took some of the pressure off me having to constantly "keep up" with the class. Once we got back into it, I broke out my clicker and fine-tuned some of the stuff we had been having problems with and added "fun" to them. Tag LOVES to jump, it's recreational. I added a small leap as a criteria in both right and left finishes; if it costs us points, it costs us points. But it's cute, flashy, and he really looks forward to finishes. (One day he decided right finishes were horrifying. So we re-shaped it from scratch and I renamed "Finish" to "Around". Problem solved). Training is interesting, simple, but not easy sometimes. I love training my dog. I also love my job, but occasionally I appreciate some time off.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Not at all! I'll probably write a whole long novel and post it to the forums about our day xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herein lies another dilemma... Clyde is a therapy dog and has been trained since day one not to jump. I encourage a high "touch" from him while training, but I'm afraid he'll decide that jumping is OK. Even now, sometimes if I ask for "touch" (my palm as the target), he'll jump feet first onto my chest. No bueno with a 101# Rottweiler!

I'm trying to make his heeling fun by adding "spin" (circle to the left) and "twirl" (circle to the right), as well as the occasional "touch". He liked it at first, but was literally bored of it before our class was over. I'm running out of creative ideas. 

I've not been working him too hard at home (really at all, TBH) in hopes that he'll want to go to class. But even getting him in the car is a PITA anymore, whereas before he loved car rides! 

I really am at a loss. I think I will talk to my trainer on Wednesday and see what her suggestions are.

I also love how this post started as me wanting to show my dog in OB and it's now me lamenting that my dog may hate training, lol.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> Herein lies another dilemma... Clyde is a therapy dog and has been trained since day one not to jump. I encourage a high "touch" from him while training, but I'm afraid he'll decide that jumping is OK. Even now, sometimes if I ask for "touch" (my palm as the target), he'll jump feet first onto my chest. No bueno with a 101# Rottweiler!
> 
> I'm trying to make his heeling fun by adding "spin" (circle to the left) and "twirl" (circle to the right), as well as the occasional "touch". He liked it at first, but was literally bored of it before our class was over. I'm running out of creative ideas.
> 
> ...


I can understand about the no jumping rule. Even if you put it on cue, it might become self-reinforcing enough that the training goes down the drain at first. I bought Auz to show in obedience and rally. He likes the training, but didn't seem to enjoy trials at all. Plus, he was really hard to work with, but I learned a lot handling him. We barely trialed at all before I realized he was doing just "because" and wasn't actively enjoying it. I didn't take him to any trials before entering him, which (IMO) was a mistake for him. Tag has been to several trials to hang out and train, and seems to like the environment. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I can understand about the no jumping rule. Even if you put it on cue, it might become self-reinforcing enough that the training goes down the drain at first. I bought Auz to show in obedience and rally. He likes the training, but didn't seem to enjoy trials at all. Plus, he was really hard to work with, but I learned a lot handling him. We barely trialed at all before I realized he was doing just "because" and wasn't actively enjoying it. I didn't take him to any trials before entering him, which (IMO) was a mistake for him. Tag has been to several trials to hang out and train, and seems to like the environment. *crossing fingers*



Not that this is the case on these particular dogs, but our attitude has a lot to do with it sometimes, with some dogs more than others. If I'm feeling p ressured or become disengaged, Alice goes away to play with the unicorns. Also not specifically about these dogs, but sometimes we cheerlead and reward mopiness when we're trying to get sparkle.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Not that this is the case on these particular dogs, but our attitude has a lot to do with it sometimes, with some dogs more than others. If I'm feeling p ressured or become disengaged, Alice goes away to play with the unicorns. Also not specifically about these dogs, but sometimes we cheerlead and reward mopiness when we're trying to get sparkle.


I think it's a domino effect. Go to a trial, dog is distracted (understandable, as he's an ADD type and there was a LOT of new stuff going on), handler gets nervous about that because they're on in 30 minutes, dog thinks "handler is acting crazy" and disengages more (sniffing, etc), handler REALLY gets freaky, etc...
Auz is a very difficult dog to work with, probably one of the most difficult dogs I've known in my life (and I've known a lot!) He's not aggressive, or out of control, but he has this way of doing things with a look on his face like "I know you don't want this, but I just gotta..." CU has helped. But I won't be trialing him again, because for him and myself, it's a waste of time and money. 
The times Tag has gotten mopey and/or sniffy in class, we stop the run. This has never really been much of a problem in agility. When I was having a *really* hard time getting Tag interested in rally, I used agility obstacles as the reward for rally. We went to a class that was a rally/agility combination. The rally part was first, and he was hum-ho. I sent him into the tunnel. You know how a dog will get so excited they'll take 5 full steps in a running-fashion, butt-tucked and grinning, and not move more than 6 inches at first? That was how Tag was when I sent him into that tunnel. Auz's primary motivator during his adolescence was other dogs (cursing myself for focusing SO MUCH on dog play). At a trial, I didn't figure premacking attention by letting him rush over to another dog who was working to say hey would be appreciated 



Pawzk9 said:


> Not that this is the case on these particular dogs, but our attitude has a lot to do with it sometimes, with some dogs more than others. If I'm feeling p ressured or become disengaged, Alice goes away to play with the unicorns. Also not specifically about these dogs, but sometimes we cheerlead and reward mopiness when we're trying to get sparkle.


I think it's a domino effect. Go to a trial, dog is distracted (understandable, as he's an ADD type and there was a LOT of new stuff going on), handler gets nervous about that because they're on in 30 minutes, dog thinks "handler is acting crazy" and disengages more (sniffing, etc), handler REALLY gets freaky, etc...
Auz is a very difficult dog to work with, probably one of the most difficult dogs I've known in my life (and I've known a lot!) He's not aggressive, or out of control, but he has this way of doing things with a look on his face like "I know you don't want this, but I just gotta..." CU has helped. But I won't be trialing him again, because for him and myself, it's a waste of time and money. 
The times Tag has gotten mopey and/or sniffy in class, we stop the run. This has never really been much of a problem in agility. When I was having a *really* hard time getting Tag interested in rally, I used agility obstacles as the reward for rally. We went to a class that was a rally/agility combination. The rally part was first, and he was hum-ho. I sent him into the tunnel. You know how a dog will get so excited they'll take 5 full steps in a running-fashion, butt-tucked and grinning, and not move more than 6 inches at first? That was how Tag was when I sent him into that tunnel. Auz's primary motivator during his adolescence was other dogs (cursing myself for focusing SO MUCH on dog play). At a trial, I didn't figure premacking attention by letting him rush over to another dog who was working to say hey would be appreciated 

Woah, double post. Sorry about that.


----------

